# 

## f417

Witam wszystkich.
Planuję ocieplić poddasze użytkowe ok. 150m2 pow. do ocieplenia.
Wybór wełny na docieplenie padł na ISOVER (dlatego że w mojej okolicy jest w każdym składzie budowlanym).
Grubość 25 lub 30cm -tu mam dylemat?
Otóż Gdybym wybrał wariant:
1.  grubość 25cm (15+10) o lambdzie 0,033 (SUPER MATA) 
     to wspólczynnik U wyniósł by U=0,13 (proszę mnie sprawdzić nie jestem w tym dobry)
     a koszt wełny w najbliższym składzie wyniósł by 5640zł
2.  grubość 30cm (15+15) o lambdzie 0,039 (UNI MATA) 
       to wspólczynnik U wyniósł by również około U=0,13
      a koszt zakupu wełny  3750zł

Różnica:1890zł
Czy nie popełniłem jakiegoś błędu?
Czy idąc tym tokiem myślenia wybierając grubszą warstwę za mniejszą cenę o tych samych parametrach izolacyjnych 
dokonam dobrego wyboru?
Jak jest z trwałością w czasie obu rodzai wełny?
Proszę o podzielenie się swoimi uwagami.

----------


## pablomoc

dobrze kombinujesz, jedynym minusem warstwy 30cm jest pomniejszenie kubatury ale co to jest 5 cm. Ja bym wybrał wariant ekonomiczny tym bardziej że wychodzi na to samo (izolacyjność)

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Też to liczyłam dla siebie, i podobnie mi wyszło - że lepiej dodać 5 cm niż przepłacać za super matę  :wink:

----------


## f417

> dobrze kombinujesz, jedynym minusem warstwy 30cm jest pomniejszenie kubatury ale co to jest 5 cm. Ja bym wybrał wariant ekonomiczny tym bardziej że wychodzi na to samo (izolacyjność)


Pomniejszenie kubatury o 5cm w moim przypadku nie jest minusem - mam z czego.
Bardziej zależy mi na trwałośći izolacji no i koszcie też.
Podobno SUPER MATĘ 0,033 lepiej się układa bo jest twardsza i tak nie osiada jak UNI 0,039.
Czy ktoś ma jakieś dane porównawcze  jak zachowują się obie maty po kilku latach pod dachem?
Może ktoś w tym czasie zmienial pokrycie, lub robił jakąś poprawkę i miał wgląd na matę po kilku latach jej użytkowania 
to proszę o podzielenie się swoimi spostrzeżeniami. Nie chodzi tu o wełnę ISOVERA może być każda inna.

----------


## pablomoc

> Pomniejszenie kubatury o 5cm w moim przypadku nie jest minusem - mam z czego.
> Bardziej zależy mi na trwałośći izolacji no i koszcie też.
> Podobno SUPER MATĘ 0,033 lepiej się układa bo jest twardsza i tak nie osiada jak UNI 0,039.
> Czy ktoś ma jakieś dane porównawcze  jak zachowują się obie maty po kilku latach pod dachem?
> Może ktoś w tym czasie zmienial pokrycie, lub robił jakąś poprawkę i miał wgląd na matę po kilku latach jej użytkowania 
> to proszę o podzielenie się swoimi spostrzeżeniami. Nie chodzi tu o wełnę ISOVERA może być każda inna.


z tą kubaturą to tak tylko powiedziałem, 5 cm to żadna zauważalna różnica a komfort i oszczędności większe

ja u siebie mam uni i musiałem sznurkować na skosach ale nie sądze żeby to był minus, Isover to dobra firma, nie sądzę żeby coś złego miało się z tym dziać

----------


## Fo_

Dach deskowany czy z membraną?

----------


## f417

> Dach deskowany czy z membraną?


 Z membraną. 
A to ma jakieś znaczenie w tym przypadku?

----------


## Fo_

Daj w krokwie uni, a pod super..

----------


## f417

> Daj w krokwie uni, a pod super..


Czemu akurat tak?

----------


## Fo_

Ze względu na mostki w postaci krokwi izolacja znajdująca się miedzy nimi nie musi mieć aż tak niskiego współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła, dodatkowo wiatroizolacja chroni wełnę przed przewiewami..

----------


## f417

> Ze względu na mostki w postaci krokwi izolacja znajdująca się miedzy nimi nie musi mieć aż tak niskiego współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła, dodatkowo wiatroizolacja chroni wełnę przed przewiewami..


A wiesz że o tym to nie wiedziałem.
Gdybym zrobił tak jak polecasz to super mate można dać 10cm, co łącznie z unimatą 15cm da U=0,14.
Cenowo takie rozwiązanie było by 345zł droższe na całym dachu w porownaniu z 2x15cm unimata.
Różnica cenowa akceptowalna. Zastanowię się nad tym rozwiązaniem.
Narazie dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## hubi2000

> A wiesz że o tym to nie wiedziałem.
> Gdybym zrobił tak jak polecasz to super mate można dać 10cm, co łącznie z unimatą 15cm da U=0,14.
> Cenowo takie rozwiązanie było by 345zł droższe na całym dachu w porownaniu z 2x15cm unimata.
> Różnica cenowa akceptowalna. Zastanowię się nad tym rozwiązaniem.
> Narazie dzięki za pomoc.


ja dałem 30 cm najtanszej knaufa z caso uwazam ze 30 cm jaka by nie była to i tak na nasz warunki bardzo dużo
jak ktos daje mniej 20 -25 moze patrzec na wsp cieplne ale przy 30 czy powyżej nie ma sensu
jak jest jeszcze dobrze połozona z kontrolą inwestora to naprawde ciepło
pozdrawiam

----------


## Fo_

Najtańsze wełny z reguły nie nadają się na ocieplenie przestrzeni między krokwiami..

----------


## zbigmor

Z wełną jest sprawa prosta: im lepsze parametry izolacyjne tym drożej za spełnienie określonych wymogów. Wiąże się to i z technologią i marketingiem.

----------


## Katarzyna S

Przy tego typu analizach - dotyczących wyboru optymalnej termoizolacji - uzasadnionej ekonomicznie i energetycznie, można skorzystać ze specjalistycznych kalkulatorów dostępnych na stronach producentów wełny mineralnej. Proszę sprawdzić np. KI-THERM, KI-ECONOMY.

----------


## phans

> Podobno SUPER MATĘ 0,033 lepiej się układa bo jest twardsza i tak nie osiada jak UNI 0,039.


No właśnie  :Smile:  te osiadanie wełny szklanej zwłaszcza w rolce. Wykonawcy lubią takie wełny a co dobre dla nich nie zawsze dla inwestora...

----------


## Tomek W

Proponowałbym rozważenie zastosowania produktów ze skalnej wełny mineralnej, która dzięki większym gęstościom zachowuje swoją stabilność wymiarową oraz charakteryzuje się bardzo dobrą sprężystością. Wełna ta jest również hydrofobizowana, czyli zabezpieczona przed wnikaniem wilgoci.

Przy zastosowaniu produktów TOPROCK oraz SUPERROCK ( lambda 0,035 W/mK) gr 27cm uzyskasz współczynnik przenikania na poziomie <0,15 W/m2K, a  koszt ocieplenia wyniesie 5677,7zł (cena cennikowa)
Przy zastosowaniu 30cm grubości ocieplenia z płyt MEGAROCK oraz ROCKMIN o lambdzie 0,039 W/mK koszt ocieplenia wyniesie  4348,5 zł. Podane ceny są cenami cennikowymi, a więc u dystrybutrów pewnie wyglądać to będzie jeszcze korzystniej.

----------


## bernikle

Mam w planie ocieplenie poddasza. Grubość krokwi wynosi 16 cm, pełne deskowanie dachu na to papa. Chciał bym między krokwie dać wełnę o grubości 15 cm. Szczelina wynosiła by tylko 1 cm, zastosować sznurkowanie i dodatkowo przyczepić między krokwie  najtańszą membrane dachową żeby zachować szczeline. Na krokwie planuje dać 10 cm wełny. Czy dobrze kombinuje? Czy ta szczelina nie będzie za mała?

----------


## Fo_

Konieczne nadbicie krokwi lub mniejsza grubość ocieplenia.

----------


## zeusrulez

Centymetr szczeliny to tak jakby jej nie było. Zrobić tak jak Kolega Fo_ radzi

----------


## DanielSt

Witam. Wtrącę się z pytaniem. Którą wełnę polecacie? Najbardziej jestem zdecydowany na Rockwool, ale może ktoś z doświadczenia doradzi coś lepszego. Chodzi mi o ocieplenie poddasza, które w przyszłości będzie użytkowe. Dach czterospadowy, odległość między krokwiami 90cm, membrana.  Będę wdzięczny za pomoc

----------


## jezior85

Panowie, a co powiecie na to aby dać wełnę isovera uni mata plus o grubości 20cm między krokwie o głębokości też 20cm? Chodzi mi o to, że podobno te sprasowane wełny nie uzyskują tej grubości po rozłożeniu, łatwo się poddają ściśnięciu i dałbym sznurki od strony desek (2-3cm od desek) i od spodu tak aby zamknąć tą wełnę pomiędzy - ktoś się zetknął z takim rozwiązaniem (ściskamy 20cm do 17-18cm)? Oczywiście na to jeszcze jedna warstwa wełny 10-15cm też tego PLUSA. Dodatkowe pytanie - czy jest uzasadniona różnica pomiędzy UNI MATĄ, a UNI MATĄ PLUS (za wyjątekiem lambdy, która jest niższa w PLUS o 0,001) - np. sprężystość, gęstość, sztywność itp....... warto dopłacić ciutek do PLUSA?

----------


## jezior85

Sorki, ale potrzebuję odpowiedzi bo zamawiam ten materiał - proszę o pomoc - wpis powyżej.

----------


## mario632

Poszukaj welny 18. Rocwool chyba ma. Jak scisniesz 20cm welny do 17,  ma ona parametry 17cm

----------


## 12michal

Witam. Odświeżę trochę temat.
Mam pytanie - jak lepiej zrobić ?

*wariant 1:* między krokwie wełna *gr 15 cm lambda 0,032* + na krokwie przemiennie wełna *gr 5 cm lambda 0,032*

*wariant 2:* między krokwie wełna *gr 15 cm lambda 0,039* + na krokwie przemiennie wełna *gr 10 cm lambda 0,039*

*wariant 3:* między krokwie wełna *gr 15 cm lambda 0,032* + na krokwie przemiennie wełna *gr 10 cm lambda 0,039*


Proszę o pomoc

----------


## 12michal

lepiej znaczy cieplej
albo optymalny kompromis ciepło / cena

----------


## rafał2011

> Witam. Odświeżę trochę temat.
> Mam pytanie - jak lepiej zrobić ?
> 
> *wariant 1:* między krokwie wełna *gr 15 cm lambda 0,032* + na krokwie przemiennie wełna *gr 5 cm lambda 0,032*
> 
> *wariant 2:* między krokwie wełna *gr 15 cm lambda 0,039* + na krokwie przemiennie wełna *gr 10 cm lambda 0,039*
> 
> *wariant 3:* między krokwie wełna *gr 15 cm lambda 0,032* + na krokwie przemiennie wełna *gr 10 cm lambda 0,039*
> 
> ...


Najlepiej gdybyś dał między krokwie 15cm 0,039 i na 10cm 0,032

EDIT: jak masz kasę daj między 0,035 będziesz Pan zadowolony :wink:

----------

